# 1988 Nissan Sunny



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

The Nissan Sunny I did recently with my Dad helping.......

Full thread story can be seen here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240172

Before correction









DAY ONE - MACHINE POLISHED WITH MEGS MF SYSTEM










































































Day 2 - FINISHED OFF WITH SRP, SMART SEALANT AND V7, PLUS SMARTWAX GEL & AG GLASS POLISH


































































































Final Photo


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work guys. I wonder how many pensioners walking by thought they had gone through a time warp. ' see Alfred, i told you i hadn't sold the sunny '


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Nice work guys. I wonder how many pensioners walking by thought they had gone through a time warp. ' see Alfred, i told you i hadn't sold the sunny '


:lol::lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Said it before, will say it again - top work, top bloke! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as said before.. great work mark.

if you had done this a month or two ago you might have taken both of todays DW titles


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> as said before.. great work mark.
> 
> if you had done this a month or two ago you might have taken both of todays DW titles


Thanks mate, but there was no danger of that, that detail you did was amazing mate and as much as I am well happy with this Nissan, your winning Detail was truly in another league mate :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, looks like new!! :argie:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

They say you can't polish a turd, but then theres this.. top work!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

028butlerboy said:


> They say you can't polish a turd, but then theres this.. top work!!


:lol:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

well done mark on all counts mate :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Like I said in detailing chat already
but I wanna say again
fantastic job round there Mark

Top man , you and your Dad
fair play to you two

What a big difference

:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie::argie: excellent work. :thumb:


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Nice work  :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Mega turn around, thing looks MINT!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Cracking wet look shine on that, good job.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Cracking result! top work


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks much better. Nice work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Super work. What did the guy say when he saw it for the first time?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Incredible work Mark as already said and a top bloke :thumb:

I notice there is a 'once red garage door' looking sorry for itself in the background of the shots.............admit it, you were tempted weren't you? :lol:

Seriously though mate, quality work and finish


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cracking job Mark and the paint is more shiny now then it was new


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> Incredible work Mark as already said and a top bloke :thumb:
> 
> I notice there is a 'once red garage door' looking sorry for itself in the background of the shots.............admit it, you were tempted weren't you? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though mate, quality work and finish


LOL - I am embarrased to say, thats my garage door !!! LOL !!!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

extremely make over Sir......:wave:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

remind us again which car park it is again that you stand and stalk dirty cars?

*gets in car waiting for the reply* :car:


out standing work! :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done that man. l must admit'l've approached a few of people with matt cars offering to sort them purely for the hell of it,but,unsurprisingly,l've always been turned down. You hit gold with the guy who owned the Nissan,sounds like he deserved your generousity. Who would have thought a scruffy car would have sentimental value? AND it sounds like you've given birth to a new detailer! Top marks.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - I am embarrased to say, thats my garage door !!! LOL !!!


Class mate :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..congratulations..


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

lovely job wanna do mine car


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

wow, incredible.

you don't see many cars with paintwork like that!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

excellent work mate top bloke!, mods surely a free DW mechandise gift for this blokes generosity??


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm bowing down Mark... Your generosity is still on another planet matey :thumb:


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely awesome, I love threads like these 

Also reminds me of my mum's J reg Micra 1.0LS! RIP!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Time warp car now, top class finish Mark + Dad


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done,looks so much better now!


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic work!:thumb:
You made it better than new!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats fantastic. Nice work


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent! :thumb:


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Stunning! What a transformation.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Anything is worth some tlc. That paint looks better than it probably did when first sold.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play to you and your dad mark.
what a big diffrence that has made
the paint looked beond reapir just shows what a bit of tlc can do to a car.
looks brand new and the trims made a big diffrence aswell.
top job fella


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work there Mark! Did the owner like it?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just knew it would be a red un....:lol:

Lets do the time warp....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> great work there Mark! Did the owner like it?


Thanks Dawn, yeah, he was over the moon :thumb:


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

hi Mark your nissan correction is super du per.


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

hi Mark how is your concours products going?. les.


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

Amazing!!! :thumb: no matter how old a car is, properly polished and protected it'll always look good!

nice job


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

That red has come up a beauty. great work :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Shinny Sunny there. Congratulations mate


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like new, awesome work there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

fantastic!! I enjoy these posts more than the super car ones for some reason :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Brought some life back into that motor, nice work:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

brilliant


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That looks great Mark, Wonder how much it has added to the value.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I like to see this sort of thread. This is what I call "correction"


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work on the Nissan Mark :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Top work fella.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

fantastic work mate, I like doing stuff like this too


----------

